# My Z tuned 34R



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, please visit this thread as there is far too many pics for me to load again.

Antilag.com Forums

if it doesnt work let me know and i will load them when i have time.

cheers


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

You need to upload them here. 
Can't see the pictures there.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Need to be a member.... Cant be arsed.
Post them up here


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Lmao, couldn't of put it better myself ^^^


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## bc8436 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice ride!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

the car seems a bit nicer than the wheels do. z tune body work is sweet.


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Very Nice*

Another heavy weight GTR. :smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

very very nice 
I'd get a number plate cover for the front (well i suppose the back too).... It wold neaten the front of the car up


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

i am getting rid of the plates soon anyway as i no longer use HKS T51RSPL, i used to on my R33R, my other car which is a Midnight Purple II is the next big project, still have the super taikyu N1 shell for sale too if anyone is interested.... willing to take offers


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is a stunning car, shame the number plate is feeling abit sorry for itself, lol.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks awesome!! :smokin: 

Front number plate needs an iron tho :chuckle: 

- Kevin.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice R34 mate 

Keep up


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice car. i like the wangan blue with z-tune goodies.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

you complete bastard! i was just thinking today to do the Z tune kit/bits on a bayside blue gtr34 with black wheels lol! amazin! least i know how good it looks now.


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

looking awesome..


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

This is an extremely good looking car mate. If everything goes well I will get one someday.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

1990BNR32 said:


> the car seems a bit nicer than the wheels do.


I disagree, I just think that the tires need a little dressing to shine em up.

Great looking car~!:squintdan


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

i had just got it back from the panel beater, so tires and minor things are nothing to worry about at the moment. i always maintain my car to a high level.


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sick....*

Thats just... stunning.... mate. Have pics in bigger resolution?? Would make nice wallpapers


----------



## justntime (Feb 11, 2008)

Great ride buddy, color looks the goods, any specs??


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice pic man have fun


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

Love the car! Looks like its very well maintained 

Personally, not a fan of the shiny black wheels and black hood.


----------

